# Schöne MTB Strecken im Deister ?



## HansH (26. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,

habe vor in nächster Zeit mal ein bißchen im Deister zu biken, wer kann mir denn ein paar gute Tipps geben, wenn möglich mit Startort Wennigsen ? 
Ich fahre gerne viel bergauf, also eher marathonmäßig und kein Downhill oder Freeride.
Wahrscheinlich wird es darauf hinauslaufen, dass ich die gleichen Wege mehrmals fahren muss.  

Hans


----------



## Hitzi (28. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,

mehrfach die Wege fahren im Deister????  

Das ist nun wirklich nicht nötig oder Du bist ein Extrem-Marathonisti  

Bei ca. 200 Km Forstwegen und knapp 200 Km Wanderwege im Deister sollte das mehrfache befahren von Wegen eine gewisse Herausforderung dastellen.  

Quelle: HAZ von letzter Woche

Ach, ich habe die "Neu" angelegten Wege von unseren Baumeistern vergessen. Kommen also ca. 450 Km raus, stimmt mir jemand zu?

Es gibt natürlich Wege, die kann man wegen dem Spaßfaktor 2x befahren aber dann kommst Du nach ca. 500 Km in Wennigsen an.   Als Tagestour schon nicht schlecht, oder??    


Wenn ich wieder genesen bin (Fieber geht langsam zurück), könne wir gerne mal eine Tour planen   


Schöne Grüße


Hitzi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hattrick (28. Dezember 2003)

Hallo

@Hitzi:Zustimmung ! (Gute Besserung übrigens )

Wege gibt genug. Die "Spasswege" sollte man freilich kennen  . Wie viele wieviele Höhenmeter hast Du Dir vorgestellt ? Einige Touren hätte ich parat.


----------



## HansH (28. Dezember 2003)

Upps...
Kann man da echt so viel fahren ? Schon n bißchen peinlich komme aus Hannover war aber noch nie im Deister.  
Na ja habe jetzt auch mal auf die Karte geschaut, der Annaturm liegt ja auf 409m, ist also doch schon was zu treten  
Und 500km Tagestour muss nich sein... 

Gruß Hans


----------



## mastercremaster (28. Dezember 2003)

hey hans!

die local-freaks wissen schon was abgeht. in der tat kannste dich im deister richtig auslassen...
da ich eher der freireiter bin, kenne ich ja auch die bösen steilen wege die man hochmuss ( hechel...). daran könntestz du viel freude haben. zum geschmeidig trail fahren, immer an den waldrändern entlang, da sind softe aber spaßige trails. ansonsten einfach mal jeden abzweig ausprobieren und gucken wo du rauskommst. aber vorsicht; zt. wirds evil !!!!

@ local freaks: möchte auch mal bei euch mitfahren. hab zwar meist endviel stress, aber ab und zu könnte es klappen...
viele hammertrails hab ich ja schon gefunden, aber ihr könnt mir bestimmt noch was "feines" zeigen. meld mich demnächst mal. 

grüße hendrik


----------



## Hitzi (28. Dezember 2003)

@ HansH - Wo bist Du sonst unterwegs?

In Bugwedel geht es ja nun wirklich nicht bergauf !!!   

@ Hattrick - Danke

Schöne Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## HansH (28. Dezember 2003)

@Hitzi

sonst fahre ich immer Richtung Norden, also so bis nach Soltau, Walsrode oder Bergen. Werden dann bei schönem Wetter immer so 120 - 150km und wenn man dann auch noch Gegenwind hat ist das wie Bergtraining... naja  
Und im Urlaub geht´s immer in die Alpen.


----------



## HansH (22. Februar 2004)

Hi,

also, war heute zum ersten Mal im Deister und hat echt Fun gemacht, wir sind heute ca 45km hoch und runter gefahren und dann per Bike die 60km zurück nach Burgwedel. War schon ok so. Jedenfalls haben wir jetzt vor, öfter mal in die Hannoverschen Berge   zu fahren.

Gruß

Hans

PS: da war ja heute mountainbikemäßig echt viel los.


----------

